

Show HN: Pay to win tic-tac-toe for Android - jsnider3
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.joshuasnider.tictactoe

======
jsnider3
This was mostly done as a joke, but is also my first Android app.

------
jsnider3
Hilariously, the blog post
[http://www.joshuasnider.com/update/android/gaming/2015/08/17...](http://www.joshuasnider.com/update/android/gaming/2015/08/17/tictactoe/)
I made about it has about 60% as many words as the program.

------
richerlariviere
Did you implement minimax algorithm?

~~~
jsnider3
Yeah, the AI decides on the optimal move using a minmax algorithm. The
exceptions are for the first move when its playing as X and when "easy mode"
is enabled where it just plays randomly.

